# Side effects that I should be aware of?



## newbie15

I have been trying to vape less today .. lets say less to yesterday . But my stomach is giving a cramping feeling .. should i be worried? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz

You could be hungry, eat something.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## johan

newbie15 said:


> I have been trying to vape less today .. lets say less to yesterday . But my stomach is giving a cramping feeling .. should i be worried?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



No, except if you swallowed the juice that you didn't vape today

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Pixstar

I don't think it's anything to be concerned about, monitor it over the next few days. I sometimes get cramps, not so often now, maybe had nothing to do with vaping and perhaps it depends on the juice...? I'm sure there are experienced vapers on here that can assist you you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I would say monitor it over a day or two
If it gets worse, then go see a doc
I doubt vaping less would cause it though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ezekiel

PG allergy/sensitivity can cause mild stomach buggery, including diarrhea. Not saying it is PG, and it doesn't mean you should stop vaping, but it might be a possible cause (especially in conjunction with what you ate recently, the types of flavours you vaped, environment etc.)

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Side effects to be concerned about include but are not limited to spending excessive amounts of money on vape gear and FOMO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## blujeenz

Christos said:


> Side effects to be concerned about include but are not limited to spending excessive amounts of money on vape gear and FOMO.



Also known as the Magpie Condition... collecting shiny shinies.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Side effects to be concerned about include but are bit limited to spending excessive amounts of money on vape gear and FOMO.


blujeenz said:


> Also known as the Magpie Condition... collecting shiny shinies.


Yup. Very serious side effect.


----------



## Alex_123

I get a bit dizzy when Im chain cloud chasing on 3mg juice. Nothing serious, an hour break fixes it. Too much nicotine over a short time is usually the cause.

Other than that, like other guys have already mentioned. Side effects usually show on my bank account.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder

I fart a lot.... But I always have JOKE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KlutcH

Since I started vaping on my subox mini I have loads of pimples appearing on my face.. Dont know if vape or stress ?


----------



## Ezekiel

Probably from the fact that you stopped smoking? Known as quitzits...

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox

Ezekiel said:


> Probably from the fact that you stopped smoking? Known as quitzits...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


yeah had those as well


----------



## theyettie

Clouder said:


> I fart a lot.... But I always have JOKE



Haha, nice overshare man!! They reckon smoking causes you to fart more because you swallow more air. So imagine what vaping must do!!!  Before anyone goes ballistic now, remember many poepol, ag sorry, people do most of their farting whilst asleep, so you wouldn't know if vaping makes you fart more...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KlutcH

I stopped smoking cigs about 2 years ago. Went to twisp. Got the subox mini about a month or two ago.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## KlutcH

Sorry for double post but it could be the nicotine drop from the twisp flavors? They 18 i think but now im vaping 3ml since subox mini..

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe

Wel depends what juice your vaping ... it might taste so bad that you want to hurl, hence the cramps . But I doubt that


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

newbie15 said:


> I have been trying to vape less today .. lets say less to yesterday . But my stomach is giving a cramping feeling .. should i be worried?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


 It could also be water, vaping requires more water for the body to cope with the extra air being ventilated through you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> It could also be water, vaping requires more water for the body to cope with the extra air being ventilated through you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> vaping requires more water for the body to cope with the extra air being ventilated through you


Propylene glycol dehydrate you, so you have to rehydrate more when vaping more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Neal

Ernest said:


> Propylene glycol dehydrate you, so you have to rehydrate more when vaping more.



Only nasty side effect I have noticed since starting to vape is that my wallet is now thinner than a bulimic super model.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Cespian said:


> View attachment 43294


 Maybe you should try pressing the on switch - Power up and remember that your body is majority water and you're the one sucking air in to your system. http://water.usgs.gov/edu/propertyyou.html You clearly have a little less water than you currently need at the moment @Cespian

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Hi 

There are some side effects to vaping that some people experience . Most often it's related to the juice 

Some people have a reaction to the pg - pg allergy 

Nic - I've seen my fair share of mislabeled bottles. Too much nic can cause stomach cramps, sweating, anxious feeling that death is lingering over you (search on the forum the meaning of a silver) 

Cheap China e liquids - I have had mouth sores and tiny blisters appear on my lips from vaping this K@k ! Seriously needs to be avoided no matter how cheap it is 

And then there are some juices that just make you feel ill. Ruthless (premium range) makes me feel nauseous and I feel my stomach being wrung out

Each person has their own reactions. 

Perhaps if we knows what mod, atty, and juice you were vaping we could find a common denominator?

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz

Ernest said:


> Propylene glycol dehydrate you, so you have to rehydrate more when vaping more.


Im going with a localised mouth, throat dehydration which prompts liquid intake rather than a whole body dehydration.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Ernest

blujeenz said:


> Im going with a localised mouth, throat dehydration which prompts liquid intake rather than a whole body dehydration.


Yes, you will notice it first in your mouth and throat, but I'm guessing our lungs are next. Luckily a sip of water cures that fast.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ezekiel

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> and you're the one sucking air in to your system. @Cespian



Like ... breathing?

Just kidding, I think I understand what you mean, but Im a bit doubtful whether air alone can dehydrate you, or otherwise yawning should be banned in hospitals. 

Pg is a known irritant/allergent to some, and Im pretty sure both PG and VG have much more dehydrating ability than oxygen/nitrogen. Both PG and VG, in gas phase, will absorb much more water when bubbled through a water tank (you can try it when you vape! Vape becomes much more thicker, similar to hookah). Vg and PG have three hydroxyl groups (strong hydrogen bond acceptor and donor regardless of gas-phase acidities) and a dipole moment, unlike oxygen. These factors all allow these chemicals to cause water desorption from a surface.

However, I found the biggest dehydrating factor to be the nic. Just remember that vaping is a more efficient manner of nic delivery than cigarettes, and even though the total nic that you get is usually lower (due to juice concentration) the actual acute concentration hitting your mouth is higher. Try lowering nic content and drink more water - helped for me in the beginning, and most of my side effects I was experiencing went away!

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ezekiel

Double post

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

smoke passes all the way through to your stomach >? when you lung inhale- it goes to the depths of your lungs, so it would be way more than just the throat that's affected. @blujeenz


----------



## BibbyBubbly

I had serious stomach cramps from a nic overdose (juice leaking into my mouth and messing juice on my hand when refilling), but this was on a twisp with a top coil. What I understand from your post is that your cramps appeared after you were vaping less, which could be a result of nic withdrawal.


----------



## Christos

Be very weary of the crispy pork smell.



Luckily it doesn't hurt.
My soldering iron took care of the feeling in that finger a long time ago.
Also playing bass guitar has its benefits.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaunnadan

Christos said:


> Be very weary of the crispy pork smell.
> 
> View attachment 43327
> 
> Luckily it doesn't hurt.
> My soldering iron took care of the feeling in that finger a long time ago.
> Also playing bass guitar has its benefits.



I call those coil kisses !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

shaunnadan said:


> I call those coil kisses !


Coil kissed at 90W.
Pity the coil is a turd. RBA base for the uwell crown. Air flow is too tight and the cotton is too tight because the temp control kicks in too soon and too often.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Christos said:


> Coil kissed at 90W.
> Pity the coil is a turd. RBA base for the uwell crown. Air flow is too tight and the cotton is too tight because the temp control kicks in too soon and too often.



Tc builds shouldn't be too tightly packed with cotton.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

shaunnadan said:


> Tc builds shouldn't be too tightly packed with cotton.


If you don't fill the base properly it tends to leak. 
I kinda lost interest when the coil said hello.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

ye i can testify to the high PG juices screwing with my stomach. 

I've also noticed that when I'm running a little too low on nic, that I get a feeling not too different from mild hunger. I find that having something with a bit of sugar in it tends to help. Obviously avoid dairy in these situations, thats a whole other can of worms.


----------



## shaunnadan

n0ugh7_zw said:


> ye i can testify to the high PG juices screwing with my stomach.
> 
> I've also noticed that when I'm running a little too low on nic, that I get a feeling not too different from mild hunger. I find that having something with a bit of sugar in it tends to help. Obviously avoid dairy in these situations, thats a whole other can of worms.



Mild hunger > are you leaning towards nic acting as a hunger suppressant or are you actually hungry? 

Cigarettes were very effective as suppressing hunger! I would survive on pack of smokes, a Coke and a bar one for the day! Now I'm hungry all the time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

shaunnadan said:


> Mild hunger > are you leaning towards nic acting as a hunger suppressant or are you actually hungry?
> 
> Cigarettes were very effective as suppressing hunger! I would survive on pack of smokes, a Coke and a bar one for the day! Now I'm hungry all the time



Well, nic does act like a very mild form of adrenalin. 
Pushing blood from the organs to your muscles, regardless of source. 

I find that i still don't really eat that much during the day, usually a pie or something, and then a rockstar and maybe 2-3 litres of liquids (fruit juices, coke, whatever) If I vape less, I definitely eat more food.


----------



## Christos

I guess Im the oddball here. When I get in the work zone I forget to eat. I go for 16 to 18 hours coding without thinking of anything else. I often get kicked out the building or told to take a few days off

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Christos said:


> I guess Im the oddball here. When I get in the work zone I forget to eat. I go for 16 to 18 hours coding without thinking of anything else. I often get kicked out the building or told to take a few days off


I also forget to vape.


----------



## Byakko

I seem to get the same thing when I use cheaper juice...problem being I cannot isolate what gives me the pains as cheap juices do not list all of their ingredients,nor do they list ratios of PG/VG.This also happens when I set my mod to higher wattages,but again everyone will have a different reaction to different stimuli.


----------



## WARMACHINE

One side effect I noticed, was a bit of NIC overdose when changing from stock coil to SS316 dual coil RBA build. Had to change from 6 to 3 mg juices, as I was starting to get nausea


----------



## Greyz

Vaping is a good dieting tool. Lost 4 kilo's to date since I stopped smoking, without trying. 
I have been eating less and that's probably because nicotine suppresses your hunger.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker

Sticky fingers. 
Great smells.


----------



## Clouds4Days

I too get cramps in my stomach every now and then.
But a trip to the bathroom usually sorts that out. ☺


----------



## n00b13

Clouds4Days said:


> I too get cramps in my stomach every now and then.
> But a trip to the bathroom usually sorts that out. ☺


It get that from menthol flavours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

n00b13 said:


> It get that from menthol flavours.


Really or joking?
Cause I do vape a bit of menthol.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Clouds4Days said:


> I too get cramps in my stomach every now and then.
> But a trip to the bathroom usually sorts that out. ☺


 Thought of a new refresher today: Blowing your nose, to release any lower lung air that needs refreshing 

OR Tea, of any sorts


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Greyz said:


> Vaping is a good dieting tool. Lost 4 kilo's to date since I stopped smoking, without trying.
> I have been eating less and that's probably because nicotine suppresses your hunger.


 You're making me want to check my weight to see how I balanced out over the past few months


----------



## n00b13

Clouds4Days said:


> Really or joking?
> Cause I do vape a bit of menthol.


Different people have different reactions. I love menthols but not worth the cramps (or runs when I vape a lot)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Waine

I have yet to read a thread on this site where a vaper stopped due to any identifiable side effects. I think moderation is the key. It’s easy to "chain vape" with a new mod, atomiser or juice as one tends to want to give it a quick good test. Also, you will notice with vaping, people tend to have a few deep quick draws in short succession, as opposed to drawing on a cigarette with longer intervals in between draws. This vaping style may cause a heavy spike in nicotine which may cause nausea or cramps.
I must admit, I have also felt a bit ill while vaping, but I know my body: it is from too much in a short space of time.
Lastly, I agree: for me, the biggest side effect from vaping is the massive dent in my banking account and the “addiction” to buying more vape gear.


----------



## shaunnadan

Waine said:


> I have yet to read a thread on this site where a vaper stopped due to any identifiable side effects. I think moderation is the key. It’s easy to "chain vape" with a new mod, atomiser or juice as one tends to want to give it a quick good test. Also, you will notice with vaping, people tend to have a few deep quick draws in short succession, as opposed to drawing on a cigarette with longer intervals in between draws. This vaping style may cause a heavy spike in nicotine which may cause nausea or cramps.
> I must admit, I have also felt a bit ill while vaping, but I know my body: it is from too much in a short space of time.
> Lastly, I agree: for me, the biggest side effect from vaping is the massive dent in my banking account and the “addiction” to buying more vape gear.




there have been cases of incorrect labelled juices with much higher nic content (i personally had a mixed up batch) and the most common being people who weren't aware that they suffered from PG allergies.

apart from a few isolated incidents, none that caused vapers to quit completely.


----------



## Waine

shaunnadan said:


> there have been cases of incorrect labelled juices with much higher nic content (i personally had a mixed up batch) and the most common being people who weren't aware that they suffered from PG allergies.
> 
> apart from a few isolated incidents, none that caused vapers to quit completely.


Hi @shaunnadan

Good news. Good point. I rely on proof and case study before my mind is made up. If vaping were that toxic, it would have been widely publicised by the media, and if heavy side effects were discovered, and rocket-fuel-financed by cigarette companies by now.

I guess there will be a huge number of new age vaping sceptics who believe that like vaping: microwave cooking, cell phones and deodorants are bad for you.

Interesting topic.


WARMACHINE said:


> One side effect I noticed, was a bit of NIC overdose when changing from stock coil to SS316 dual coil RBA build. Had to change from 6 to 3 mg juices, as I was starting to get nausea




Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

Waine said:


> Hi @shaunnadan
> 
> Good news. Good point. I rely on proof and case study before my mind is made up. If vaping were that toxic, it would have been widely publicised by the media, and if heavy side effects were discovered, and rocket-fuel-financed by cigarette companies by now.
> 
> I guess there will be a huge number of new age vaping sceptics who believe that like vaping: microwave cooking, cell phones and deodorants are bad for you.
> 
> Interesting topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



the most heavily publicized topic that the media pushes is "they explode! " 

we usually read the full story and find a guy kept 2 batteries in his pocket with his car keys, or left a mod in the car , occasionally a guy with a mech has his batteries vent etc

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine

shaunnadan said:


> the most heavily publicized topic that the media pushes is "they explode! "
> 
> we usually read the full story and find a guy kept 2 batteries in his pocket with his car keys, or left a mod in the car , occasionally a guy with a mech has his batteries vent etc


So true. Lol. I have read dozens of articles where e cigarettes "exploded". But when you think about it, it's just media stories. .... embellished to sell print. The media are like hounds. Waiting to prey on vaping. ...to date they have found next to nothing.....

To their credit though, the whole vaping vibe has only been on for about 9 max 10 yrs? And then they push the "Unknown long term side effects" card. 

Clever little.......

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

